# "The Haunting", 1963 sounds



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I've been looking for audio clips from "The Haunting" (1963), and have been unable to find any.

What I'm looking for specifically is the scene where Eleanor is talking with Mrs. Dudley, and Dudley tells her.."no one lives any nearer than town..no one will come any closer than that"...or words to that effect.

Anyone have this, r know where I might find it?

Thanks

Spookmaster


----------



## ZeboTheClown (Oct 16, 2012)

spookmaster i think i can pull that audio straight from the movie and put it in mp3 form if you give me a day or so. sound good?


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Zebo, sounds wondreful...in fact, if you PM me yr address, will send you my Halloween CDs...I can give you a track list if you like....


Spookmaster


----------



## halloween824 (Nov 7, 2008)

So funny - I used the same part in a haunt I did in 1999. I found that the second time she said her speech - when Cleo has arrived - was clearer and better.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, I went to yotube and watched it again,...I could have converted that to audio BUT would have had to convert the entire video, some 5-6 minutes - and I'm not sophisticated enough technological speaking to be able to cut what I want from a larger sound clip.....

And I wasn't impressed with the re-make...love the original though....

Spookmaster


----------



## ZeboTheClown (Oct 16, 2012)

Spookmaster said:


> Zebo, sounds wondreful...in fact, if you PM me yr address, will send you my Halloween CDs...I can give you a track list if you like....
> 
> 
> Im actually trying to find my dvd of it right now. I should have it to you sometime tonight


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Great Zebo - can't wait!


----------

